# Chevy Pickup Turn Signal Flasher location



## Cabin Fever

Anyone know where the turn signal flasher is in a 1999 (old style) Chevy K1500 pickup. I assume the location would be the same in any 1990 to 1998 Chevy or GMC vehicle built on a full-siaze truck frame (ie, C or K, 1500 to 3500, pick-up, Suburban, Tahoe, etc). 

I can find the hazard lights flasher to the left of the steering column under the dash, but not the turn signal flasher.

Thanks


----------



## Rocky Fields

Hey.

Some vehicles have it mounted on the fuse block.

RF


----------



## Cabin Fever

I found out where my turn signal flasher is. It is actually the same flasher as the warning light flasher. All of my previous vehicles had two separate flashers, this truck has one "combination" flasher. It is located to the left of the steering column plugged into an electric block that has some other relays also plugged into it.

I also found out that this flasher did not need replacing. My turn signals were not working because of a blown fuse.


----------

